# Kitchen Sink color....



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

No sun this morning but I still like the color contrasts....Crappy pic detail wise for some reason, sorry.....Jim


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

and yes that is thee most Apple Green beer I've ever seen.....[]


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 That little blue guy looks like he got the short end of the blowpipe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the story on the candy striped guy between the lovely green lady's leg Green & the Johann Hoff on the right side?

 I think your camera was focusing on the window frame.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

This is a Barbers Bottle I believe, dug in a 1870's pit, when you rotate it it looks like some crazy kaliedascope thig a ma jig...here's a better pic. The white swirls carry all the way underneath the bottle as well, it's very fragile and I have no idea how it came out whole and perfect like this...24 white ribs and you can feel them against the clear glass, I've never seen another like it to be honest...


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

The little guy is a cute little ink marked 3oz., it came in a box lot, figured it doesn't have much value so I kept it so far because of the color...Like this 4oz only mines a 3oz....Jim


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2011)

Man, Jim,

 That is a beauty. Did'ya just get it? Would'ya do some kaleidoscopic photos for us? I'd sure like to see more of that guy...


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

I've had it about a year and a half, if I knew how to make a video I would spin it and show you...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2011)

Great display with some stand out bottles,... Looks good.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

Thanx Joe I have a few others with color incuding a great Demi but I need to put the shelves up around my picture window where the sun really pops...Jim


----------



## Dansalata (May 24, 2011)

VERY NICE !!!


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

Thanx Dan...[]


----------



## bombboy (May 26, 2011)

Hey Jim, must look awesome with the sun blazing thru. I like the swirly barber too, could it be Italian perhaps? Kinda screamed at me when I saw the close up.
 Mark


----------



## epackage (May 28, 2011)

I don't know Mark, not my area of expertise, I do know that I really like the look and feel of it. You can feel that the white ribbons of glass are raised a bit....Jim


----------

